# acid reflux



## jojo5ft2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been taking Prilosec for 17 years. It started out bc I had esophogeal spasms that were very intense and painful and after an upper endoscopy, my Dr. put me on Nexium for a year and half then I switched to Prilosec OTC and in the past 6 months switched to Omeprazole. I also have IBS for at least 5 years probably more.

I decided that i wanted to stop Omeprazole and have been off of it a week. Now I have horrible heart burn, my stomach is burning, I have chills, and basically feel like ####.

I searched out this chat room in hopes to find someone else who has walked in my shoes and can give me advice and encouragment. I do not want to resume Omeprazole but am not liking how it feels now.

Appreciate any help out there.

Jo


----------



## jennielouises (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi. I am trying to come off omeprazole as well. My go said my symptoms are ibs not acid reflux so I shouldn't need them. I get the pains when I am on the ppi when I have flare ups but I am also having the flare up coming off them. I am so confused and in burning pain :-( I know how u feel


----------



## jennielouises (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi. I am trying to come off omeprazole as well. My go said my symptoms are ibs not acid reflux so I shouldn't need them. I get the pains when I am on the ppi when I have flare ups but I am also having the flare up coming off them. I am so confused and in burning pain :-( I know how u feel


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was on Prilosec for months 40mg and took myself off them after I heard that Prilosec takes calcium and phosphorous from the bones.I weaned myself off ,taking 20mg then nothing .Havent had a problem because I have been drinking ginger tea.

Found the idea on youtube a "dr" said to wean off of ppi's and drink ginger tea.I make it myself ,just get the ginger from the produce section and skin it and put a piece in water and boil it

I have not had bad indigestion since..I drink it twice a day.Morning and night.Check out the youtube videos about GERD,some are helpful


----------



## slp (Sep 24, 2013)

I am a new member here but have just read all the comments above. I wonder if indeed it is safe to cut the Prilosec pills when the carton plainly says not to? Like maybe the pill doesn't release slowly if cut?

Also wonder what can be done to insure the esophagus stays healthy once I'm off the Prilosec. Anybody tried drinking Aloe Vera juice for that? I apparently have the silent acid reflux....in other words, I don't feel the heartburn but there was evidence in an endoscopy 3 or 4 yrs. ago that my sphincter valve was irritated. That's why the dr. put me on Prilosec.

Will digestive enzymes help as I get off of Prilosec?


----------

